# Bell Forest Products



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I shop bellforest quite a bit myself and have never been disappointed.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I've had good luck with them also… some say ordering by internet is pricey, but I don't have a jointer or good planer. So, what I got was very usable for me… little waste except what I might create…


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

This will kill you guys, but I never order anything from them. I just jump in my truck & drive over there (about 30 minutes). It is like a *giant woodworker's candy store*. There is one room after another full of every kind of wood you can think of. It is so much fun to look at all of it. The service in the warehouse is outstanding. This is one of the many nice things about living up here.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I bet. 
They post a lot of pics of their wood rooms on facebook and I'm amazed.

Woodworker's candy store for sure.


----------



## pwalter (Apr 29, 2011)

Mike, I must admit. I am a little jealous


----------

